# LR 5.3 not responding when I go to import



## KelleyT (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried the trick I read about in another forum, deleting my preferences file, but I still cannot import photos (I just get the message that Adobe LR is not responding). What do I do? I have pictures I need to get edited for clients.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Kelley, wlecome.
I am sorry about your frustrations.
I think the easiest way to solve this would be to post a screenshot of this error message when you attempt to import.

Also, how are you trying to import - direct from the camera or via a card reader?
Does your system acknowledge the camera or card reader?
Have you successfully used this system  of download to this installation of Lightroom before?


Some of these questions wil probably turn out to redundant but given the shrtage of info so far it is prudent to ask.
Look forward to hearing from you.


Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi KelleyT, welcome to the forum!

Two more questions - anything else attached to the computer, i.e. phone, tablet, etc.?  And any videos on the card?


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I'm using Windows. I am trying to import from my camera (Canon Rebel Xti) via a USB cord plugged into my computer, which is the way I've done it for the past 8 months that I've owned LR. There are no videos on the memory card. Nothing else is attached to the computer. LR does show my camera as a source I can import from, but after I choose it, then I go to choose the folder put it in it freezes and gives me the message the LR is not responding.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 5, 2014)

Kelley, can you try to download your images using the OS and then from there import them into Lightroom and see whether this works.

As a general rule we try to discourage people from downloading directly from a camera because of the amount of grief it can cause and also because of the risk of losing all the images if the cameras power source fails during the import.
Whatever the outcome here the recommendation is to buy a good quality card reader and use that for your downloads.

Tony Jay


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for the tip about the card reader. I was able to download the images using my OS, but once in LR got the same message (LR not responding) once I chose where to import from. It tells me to select a source after I chose "My Pictures" and then it froze. I'm so bummed! What do I do?


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 5, 2014)

Kelly, at any time are then any thumbnails on view in the centre pane of the import dialog?
In the screenshot I don't see any thumbnails.

Tony Jay


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 5, 2014)

No there are no thumbnails.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi again Kelley.

I am presuming that before this issue you were successfully downloading images in the way that you are trying to do now with no success.
I don't whether you can recall any changes (apart from trashing the preference file) that might account for what his happening.

Another question to ask: Are you otherwise able to work in Lightroom and does the catalog appear to function correctly?
If this is correct then see below.

I would consider deleting the Lightroom application and re-installing it.
(This will not harm the catalog or images at all.)
Open Lightroom for the first time by navigating to your catalog and double clicking on it to launch.

Tony Jay


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, I've been successfully downloading images this way for the past 8 months with no problems. I can't think of anything that could account for this change. It started freezing while importing when I had 5.2, so I thought updating it to 5.3 might help, but it did not. I am able to work in LR, edit a picture and export it. Yes, the catalog appears to function correctly.

When you say delete the LR application, do you mean un-install LR then re-install it? Then I have to re-load all my presets? And when you say to open it from the catalog, what does this mean?

Thank you so much! Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I didn't know you had responded.
Kelley


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 7, 2014)

Opening from the catalog means that - navigate to the catalog and double click on it.
The reason one needs to do this is that if you delete and re-install Lightroom the application initially will have no idea that there is a catalog already on your system.
Opening Lightroom for the first time this way acquaints the application with the catalog.
If you just  open Lightroom in the usual way it will want to open a brand-new catalog - not a disaster if you want that to happen but confusing and irritating if you expect your usual much loved catalog to open.

As for presets you can save them and then reload them after re-installing if required.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 7, 2014)

User presets and settings are unaffected by uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to do this today, but Tony, I'm sorry to be so dense, but I don't understand opening from the catalog. Do you mean after I re-install LR, I go to the catalog somewhere outside of LR and use that to open LR? Where would I find this?


----------



## KelleyT (Mar 8, 2014)

*Please don't laugh*

So before I uninstalled LR, I decided to look on the computer tower to see if I had a card reader and I do, and it's doing the import as we speak. So, for some reason the USB connected to the camera method isn't working, but this new method (which you said is better) does work. So I'm just doing to use that for now and hope nothing else goes wrong. Thank you for all your help, Tony!


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 8, 2014)

Good show Kelley!
Keep in touch and let us know how things go.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jimbomj (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been having this same problem with Lightroom 5.4 not responding when I try to import photos.(From a 2 Tbt Seagate Portable hard drive connected via USB 2.0) I was reading this thread and noticed someone asking another person what was attached to the pc. I unplugged my cell phone from the USB port that I was charging(Samsung Galaxy SIII) Guess what? I imported on the first try. Might try unplugging the cell if you have one attached. Just sayin, it worked for me.


----------



## quantum (Jun 24, 2014)

I've just had the same problem this morning trying to import from an external hard disk. Unplugged my Nexus 5 and bingo importing as normal. Strange. Anyone know why this should be? Victoria - seeing you suggested other device?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2014)

Since it's not working as expected, I'd call it a bug!  But it's obviously not one that's easy to find or fix so far.


----------

